# Suspend/Hibernate failed on 2.6.34-gentoo-r11 kernel[SOLVED]

## CaptainBlood

Hi dear all.

Suspend/Hibernate were working fine in r6. After r11 update and reboot, they don't operate anymore from X11 logout. New ."menu oldconfig" migrated .config has not been changed. Don't remember how to trigger it from console, so I can't report  behaviour.

Does anybody experienced the same situation ?

Thks for your attention.Last edited by CaptainBlood on Thu Oct 14, 2010 2:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## CaptainBlood

HI again.

For console commands, its pm-suspend and pm-hibernate.

They both wotk with the new kernel when launched from a real console.

They refuse to work when launched from a X11 termiinal section.

I keep on searching why.  :Confused: 

Thks for your attention.

----------

## Hu

What is the output of emerge --info?

----------

## CaptainBlood

emerge --info

Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.4.3, glibc-2.11.2-r0, 2.6.34-gentoo-r6 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r6-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Solo_CPU_U3500_@_1.40GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 09 Oct 2010 08:45:02 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r3, 3.1.2-r4

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.6.3

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.3-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -mcx16 -msahf -mtune=core2 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -mcx16 -msahf -mtune=core2 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests ccache distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://gentoo.imj.fr/pub/gentoo/ ftp://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/ ftp://mirror.qubenet.net/mirror/gentoo/ ftp://ftp6.uni-muenster.de/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo ftp://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/gentoo-mirror/ ftp://ftp.spline.inf.fu-berlin.de/mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.inode.at/source/ ftp://gentoo.mirror.web4u.cz/ ftp://gentoo.po.opole.pl"

LANG="fr_FR@euro"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_COMPRESS="lzma"

PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS="-9"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl amd64 berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cxx dri fortran gdbm gpm iconv mmx modules mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl pppd python readline reflection session sse sse2 ssl sysfs tcpd unicode xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga neomagic nouveau nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware voodoo" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

----------

## CaptainBlood

Additional Info:

Virtual consoles (Alt-Ctrl-Fn(1->6)) as well as System console (Ctrl-F12)) are not available when running X11 on 2.6.34-gentoo-r11 kernel.

----------

## Hu

 *CaptainBlood wrote:*   

> VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga neomagic nouveau nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware voodoo"

 I requested emerge --info because I wanted to see what video card driver you are using, but it looks like you are using all of them.  Did you skip selecting which driver to use?  If I recall correctly, failing to make a selection causes emerge to pull in all possible drivers.

When you say the text consoles are unavailable while X11 is running, what do you mean?  Do you mean that pressing Ctrl-Alt-Fn has no effect?  Do you mean that it switches to a black screen (and possibly puts the monitor in powersave mode), consistent with not getting a video signal?  If you exit X11 by completely logging out, do the text consoles remain unavailable?

----------

## CaptainBlood

I had a lot of a miss trying to out thinks back in order.

I only use fglrx driver.

I finally had to set kernel back to r6 as fglrx doesn't compile (anymore?) in r11.

When I exit from suspend/hibernate I have a black screen now. But the special key located between R-Alt-Gr and R-Ctrl wakes the screen.

At the origin of my "ati & kernel" jamming session, I've recompiled the current ati driver under the r11 kernel. Restoring from suspend or Hibernate led to black screen. I is very possibe that the special key would have fix the screen back to service. Unfortunately I was not aware of its use.

I've re-emerge r11 later on and fglrx compiling was not possible anymore.Last edited by CaptainBlood on Thu Oct 14, 2010 1:34 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Hu

If you continue to have problems with failure to resume, please remove the proprietary drivers from your system and retry the test with the open source driver for your card.  If that also fails, we can dig into the problem further.  If it succeeds with the open driver, you will need to contact ATI to have them issue a fix for their driver.

----------

## CaptainBlood

Finally it so appears I was in a bit of a miss between kernel r6/r11 and ati 10.8/10.9/10.9-r1. Some of these fglrx were verypermissive against kernel change. ie not failing. Suspend/Hibernate issue came to an end with kernel r11 and ati 10.9-r1.

As reported elsewere 10.9 doesn't compile under r6 or r11.

Still I must apologize for any mess I may have added to an already confusing situation.

Thanks for your attention, interest and support.[/glsa]

----------

